# Limited train operations with small layouts



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I have been doing a lot of reading on different sites and books about model railroading. I need to have that kind dedication towards my regular homework and reading, lol. Anyway, I am starting to feel that operation sessions, waybills, and radios are reserved for large model layouts. Is that true? Are layouts in 4x8 or less table or shelf range ruled out in participating in this part of operations?

Ideally, with the space that I will be working with I just want to be able to invite a couple of people over to participate in the fun. Do you guys have operating sessions or are you just a one man operation performing all the tasks on your railroad?

Here are some updates to my platform with passengers


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a simple 4x8 HO layout with some fun scenery. Pretty much it's just me and my two young boys fooling around with it. The construction is done, so at this point, it's just fooling around with the trains running 'round the track.

On the other end, I've been tinkering with fix-it projects on old Lionel O locos and the like. I'm pretty much a one-man shop there.

But ... whatever works best for you is ultimately what is best for you ... solo ... with some friends ... no hard rules here.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

it really just depends on how much track, sidings, and industries you have on your 4X8. You have N scale so you can optimize on this. For operating sessions I would think a smallish yard on one side with a passenger staion and on a curve a curved turnout going to an industry and opposite of the station and yard another siding for an industry would make a good 2-3 person operating layout. Space is the real reason why it is mostly reserved for larger layouts.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> I have a simple 4x8 HO layout with some fun scenery. Pretty much it's just me and my two young boys fooling around with it. The construction is done, so at this point, it's just fooling around with the trains running 'round the track.
> 
> On the other end, I've been tinkering with fix-it projects on old Lionel O locos and the like. I'm pretty much a one-man shop there.
> 
> ...


Thanks TJ. I am having a hard with seeing what a branchline or "out and back" looks like and how they are operated


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

gc53dfgc said:


> it really just depends on how much track, sidings, and industries you have on your 4X8. You have N scale so you can optimize on this. For operating sessions I would think a smallish yard on one side with a passenger staion and on a curve a curved turnout going to an industry and opposite of the station and yard another siding for an industry would make a good 2-3 person operating layout. Space is the real reason why it is mostly reserved for larger layouts.


I missed this reply. I like the suggestions. I plan to incorporate some kind of scenic divider so that I can feel like the train is traveling somewhere. Thanks


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My lay out is larger than a 4x8 but it is divided so that it can be run as one unit or as 3 separate units, a 4x8, 4x6 and a 6x3. Two of the sections have an outer ring that connects to the inner area. In the inner area is the industry. The third is a yard. 

To make a scenario like you have I run the industries in the middle. Then to go to one town I run the outer loop once. I run it twice to get to the next town down the line. The only issue is remembering that the grain elevator in town one looks just like that in town two thus I can get lost quickly.

Also you could try building an under table yard where one train can hide while another is running. By building down or up you can add extra track into the same space.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

tkruger said:


> My lay out is larger than a 4x8 but it is divided so that it can be run as one unit or as 3 separate units, a 4x8, 4x6 and a 6x3. Two of the sections have an outer ring that connects to the inner area. In the inner area is the industry. The third is a yard.
> 
> To make a scenario like you have I run the industries in the middle. Then to go to one town I run the outer loop once. I run it twice to get to the next town down the line. The only issue is remembering that the grain elevator in town one looks just like that in town two thus I can get lost quickly.
> 
> Also you could try building an under table yard where one train can hide while another is running. By building down or up you can add extra track into the same space.


that is a good tip. By puting a huge yard under ground it saves a lot of space for industries and a smaller yard or station while still haveing all the options of lots of trains.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I wanted to get into doing operating sessions, but aside from my neighbor (whose son I turned into a train nut, now he's getting back into them) I dont know anyone else on a personal level to have ops sessions with. I'm trying to set up some different stuff to have "industries", but the kids just want to run trains. SO right now its just me and the boys and the neighbors come over occasionally.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

tkruger said:


> My lay out is larger than a 4x8 but it is divided so that it can be run as one unit or as 3 separate units, a 4x8, 4x6 and a 6x3. Two of the sections have an outer ring that connects to the inner area. In the inner area is the industry. The third is a yard.
> 
> To make a scenario like you have I run the industries in the middle. Then to go to one town I run the outer loop once. I run it twice to get to the next town down the line. The only issue is remembering that the grain elevator in town one looks just like that in town two thus I can get lost quickly.
> 
> Also you could try building an under table yard where one train can hide while another is running. By building down or up you can add extra track into the same space.


Thanks for advice Tkruger and thanks for the link to the photos. They look great.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> I wanted to get into doing operating sessions, but aside from my neighbor (whose son I turned into a train nut, now he's getting back into them) I dont know anyone else on a personal level to have ops sessions with. I'm trying to set up some different stuff to have "industries", but the kids just want to run trains. SO right now its just me and the boys and the neighbors come over occasionally.


Well, at least you have the kids to run with:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sadly enough, I thought the boys would live down in teh basement with the trains, but its actually my daughter who loves them. But only Thomas. Couldnt give a rip about any of the others, but Thomas has to be running. For run time, I bet he's got the others beat tenfold.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

My two kids always want Thomas or Emily running on one of the lines. The other depends on the day. Sometimes they want steam engines only. Others they want the DD40 running because it is the biggest and longest train I run.


----------

